# How many of you still have your stock underpanel?



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Just curious...I've heard of many m3 owners having to put new ones in...Sedans happen to have a different underpanel than coupes. Mine is still in the car, and has a long "X" engraved on the panel. Just curious to see how many here still have theirs or if you've had to replace it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

Mine was missing when I bought the car and I have yet to replace it.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Looking through the front air dam of your car, can you see the ground? If you can't, then you still have it...I ask because I was so sure I was missing mine, but after an extensive search on bimmerforums, I found out that the sedans have a smaller underpanel. It basically only covers the radiator and the fan.

Any way, even if you're missing it, it's not a big deal and not worth the $150 to replace it.

BTW, do you lurk on bimmerforums at all? Don't see you posting there too often.



TD said:


> Mine was missing when I bought the car and I have yet to replace it.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I've got it but I'm very careful not to hit curbs etc..I also inspect it frequently


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

Cal said:


> Looking through the front air dam of your car, can you see the ground? If you can't, then you still have it...I ask because I was so sure I was missing mine, but after an extensive search on bimmerforums, I found out that the sedans have a smaller underpanel. It basically only covers the radiator and the fan.
> 
> Any way, even if you're missing it, it's not a big deal and not worth the $150 to replace it.
> 
> BTW, do you lurk on bimmerforums at all? Don't see you posting there too often.


 I have that panel. It's the one behind it that I'm missing.

And I lurk at bimmerforums on occasion, mostly when I need a technical answer. I have only posted there 2 or 3 times. I am "Holden" there.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Good news then...That means you still have the sedan underpanel. According to owners on bimmerforums, sedans did NOT come with the other part of the panel behind the one covering the radiator and fan. Only the coupes did. I found that to be strange, but that's how it is, supposedly.



TD said:


> I have that panel. It's the one behind it that I'm missing.
> 
> And I lurk at bimmerforums on occasion, mostly when I need a technical answer. I have only posted there 2 or 3 times. I am "Holden" there.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

My underpanel blew off my '98 328i sedan at 130 mph (yes, bouncing off the limiter) one day in the California desert. Unfortunately, the right rear wheel crushed, ate, and spit it out in the milliseconds it took to pass below the car. It scared the he11 out of me - what a racket!

The dealer replaced it under warranty.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Yes, I've heard of several people losing them at high speed. I guess they fixed this in the e46 by making the panel reinforcements more secure.


Emission said:


> My underpanel blew off my '98 328i sedan at 130 mph (yes, bouncing off the limiter) one day in the California desert. Unfortunately, the right rear wheel crushed, ate, and spit it out in the milliseconds it took to pass below the car. It scared the he11 out of me - what a racket!
> 
> The dealer replaced it under warranty.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

I still have mine. A friend of mine with a '99 convertible lost his a few weeks ago.


----------

